Ask HN: What skills did you need to acquire to be promoted to an architect? - shiroyasha23
======
kalium-xyz
Basic understanding of UMl for one, but more important is the knowledge of the
things to architect. A good understanding of all the involved layers of
abstraction and a large pool of experiences to draw from when high level
design choices for programs.

------
weinzierl
Not a skill per se, but in some industries a TOGAF certification might be
helpful.

